# Craigslist Golden - NH



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

I was browsing through Craigslist and found the ad for this Golden that was placed yesterday (in New Hampshire). Should I send them an email and ask them to contact the Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue? I know they are great and maybe they could take the poor girl in ... 

http://nh.craigslist.org/pet/946863274.html

4 year old female golden retriever spayed. Has all shots. We will be moving and can't take her with us. 

She is gentle, great with kids, loves to run and play.
















Update: I responded to the craigslist email with the info on "How to Surrender a Golden" to the YGRR. I will let everyone know what their reply is.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Way to go! You may have just saved a beautiful Golden from a lifetime of sorrow.

But I have to hand it to the family--at least they are trying to find a home for her instead of just turning her loose.

SJ


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks I hope so! I did call the YGRR rescue hotline too because I noticed on the website there was a number for if you saw a "free to good home" ad. So hopefully either the owner will contact the YGRR or the YGRR will contact them. I feel like unfortunately with the economy a lot of people have to give up their pets, it's sad.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I was going to suggest you give them rescue contact, you beat me to it!


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Have you heard anything? Do you know where in NH they are? If Yankee won't take her, we might be able to.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

SunGold said:


> Have you heard anything? Do you know where in NH they are? If Yankee won't take her, we might be able to.


Nope I haven't had an email response yet ... I haven't heard back from Yankee yet either but I called at like 7 pm and it is a weekend I was thinking. I believe the location is Windham, that would be great if you could take her!! Will you contact the owners too or should I let you know once I hear back from them and/or YGRR?


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

marieb said:


> Nope I haven't had an email response yet ... I haven't heard back from Yankee yet either but I called at like 7 pm and it is a weekend I was thinking. I believe the location is Windham, that would be great if you could take her!! Will you contact the owners too or should I let you know once I hear back from them and/or YGRR?


I'll respond to the Craigslist ad - but keep me posted if you hear anything. Poor girl, she looks like such a sweetie.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

SunGold said:


> I'll respond to the Craigslist ad - but keep me posted if you hear anything. Poor girl, she looks like such a sweetie.


Ok sounds good! I'll let you know if/when I hear back from the owners or YGRR. Thanks!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Everyone here is doing the right thing. I just can't help but feel anger towards people like this. We all know how much that beautiful girl loves them and wants to be with them. I guess I have no patience for people who can simply give up a dog because they are moving.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

I too sent them a note letting them know we are trying to get them in contact with YGRR and also commended them for making the attempt to find a new home for her instead of just dumping her.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

I haven't heard anything back yet from the owners, did anyone else? Hopefully Yankee will call me back at some point or I can leave them another message on the hotline.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

marieb said:


> I haven't heard anything back yet from the owners, did anyone else? Hopefully Yankee will call me back at some point or I can leave them another message on the hotline.


Haven't heard anything either.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

I just spoke to a person with YGRR, I was trying to find the link to send them the information but it says that the listing has been removed by owner. I never even heard anything back from the owner which seemed a little strange. I hope they found her a good home! Thanks for offering to help SunGold!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Maybe they were intimidated and decided they should probably do the right thing and keep the dog...just a thought. A pet is for it's life, not as long as it's convenient (IMHO).


----------

